
Bitcoin, Banks and a Whole Lot of FUD - thisisit
https://www.forbes.com/sites/francescoppola/2018/04/21/bitcoin-banks-and-a-whole-lot-of-fud/
======
Jommi
Is there a way to make this post readable, on a single page, not blasted by
inbetween ads and thousands of in-article links?

~~~
thisisit
I tried getting an archive link but doesn't seem to work. Maybe try ublock
origin to block those ads.

